#ubuntu-pe 2009-12-30
<KaLOSs> :O
<KaLOSs> necesitamos
<KaLOSs> asesoria
<KaLOSs> somos nuevo en ubuntu .-.
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> tu tmb ?
<KaLOSs> si queremos preguntar
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> ok
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> ubuntulog estas
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> ¿?¿?
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> q ñoco
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> q voy hacer sin linux
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> oe entra a #ubuntu
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> hay artos canales de ubuntu
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> solo teclea */list
<KaLOSs> si pero
<KaLOSs> los demas estan en ingles
<KaLOSs> este es el peruano
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> ah...
<KaLOSs> los demas
<KaLOSs> son en ingles
<KaLOSs> de otros paises
<KaLOSs> este es del la pagina web
<KaLOSs> y en españok
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> q hacemos ps aqui no hay nadie
<KaLOSs> de peruanos ps
<KaLOSs> esperar nomas mela
<KaLOSs> deja tu nick
<KaLOSs> asi preguntamos cualquier duda
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> ya
<KaLOSs> voy bajarme el ubuntu
<KaLOSs> e instalarlo
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> ok cuanto pesa
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> mucho de pesar
<KaLOSs> 659 creo
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> :O
<KaLOSs> 689 megas pesa
<KaLOSs> el ubuntu koala
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> oie KaLOSs entra a ubuntu-es
<Diego[-_-]> OE PUTOASO
<KaLOSs> ya
<KaLOSs> hellou
<KaLOSs> toc toc
#ubuntu-pe 2010-01-03
<KaLoSs> hello
#ubuntu-pe 2015-12-30
<milo_> saludos
<milo_> alguien vivo?
